# Who here is saved and ...



## Mamita (Aug 6, 2007)

what were ur steps? (ie repentence, baptism etc...) 

how long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord? 

what is it that u do NOT do that is now "socially acceptable" because of that? (don't wear pants, no make up, no secular music, don't cut ur hair short, don't agree with any type of fornication etc...) 

and finally, what version of the Bible do u read?

Ladies, I am not starting this thread for u to "fight" or tell each other who's wrong and who's right according to the word, it is just for me and my own curiosity. I'm from France, and trust me spirituality here is not the same as it in the US. Which is why i wanted to know, what it was like for u ladies "to be saved"

Thank u so much in advance


----------



## Nilaja (Aug 6, 2007)

Repentance than Baptism

My hubby started going and encouraged me to go but I totally resisted at first.  Then one day the Gospel made total sense to me and I was reborn. The whole process took many months.

Major changes....too personal to list here (I just joined today). I will gladly pm you though.

King James Version/New King James Version


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi There 

Because some unbeliever may wander into this thread, I want to let it be known how simple and free salvation is!  Salvation is as simple as * Romans 10:9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*


 Now I know that sounds easy, but Jesus really did the brunt of the work as far as salvation is concerned.

Also, there are many that think going to church=being saved.  Not true   There are many that have attended church and have never done as Romans 10:9 says.  I've run into people and when I asked them if they were saved, they would respond by telling me the name of their church or that they attend church.  I think the devil would love for some to remain ignorant and never become saved because they believe that attending church makes them saved.  He would love to see those well-intentioned people wind up in hell. 

Becoming saved does NOT *require* baptism.  Baptism is an outward symbol of your new life in Christ.  Baptism is not required just as a ring is not a requirement to become married, but the ring is an outward symbol that most will choose to wear.  

I also want to point out that God never said to confess your sins in order to become saved.  Once we are believers, we are required to confess and ask forgiveness for our sins--but not necessarily specific sins.  Who can remember every last one of their sins?  How many times have we sinned and probably don't even realize it?  Speeding down the highway is a sin, but I bet most don't even think of that!  

As far as stopping certain behaviors, yes as believers we are to turn away from a lifestyle of sin, which does not mean that we are to live perfectly from that point on.  I would not say that there is a set list of what a Christian can and can't, should and shouldn't do.  I think this is what makes Christianity so unattractive to the world.  They think that to be a Christian, you have to live by this set of "rules."  The truth is that once you are saved and the Holy Spirit resides within you, your heart will gradually speak to you about certain things and your _desire_ and _comfort_ in doing certain things will change.  

Bible versions:  I like the New King James & NIV.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nilaja (Aug 6, 2007)

Amen! Tell it


----------



## Choclatcotton (Aug 6, 2007)

interesting thread


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 7, 2007)

Supergirl said:


> Hi There
> 
> Because some unbeliever may wander into this thread, I want to let it be known how simple and free salvation is! Salvation is as simple as *Romans 10:9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*
> 
> ...


 
Great explanation.  Yep, what she said.  I read the NIV version and my cousin just turned me on to the New American Standard Bible which I like.

I went to Paris a few years ago and attended a gospel brunch at a restaurant near Champs-Elysees (sp) and the singers there were truly praising the Lord.  But, from your statement I see that may not be common.  What is church like in Paris or where you are from?


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 7, 2007)

Isn't (water) baptism PART of the entire salvation experience? It is my understanding that baptism is more than just a symbol, that it is a sacrament that "I suppose" symbolizes the washing away of the enmity (sin) from the person.... 

The book of Acts has several instances of where people heard the Word, confessed Jesus as Lord, received the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in other tongues, and being baptized. But what's so cool about it is that there was no specific ORDER of how these things happened, but that they did happen altogether...although it makes sense for hearing the Word and then the confession to occur first so that there is understanding. Baptism by water AND by the Holy Spirit.

We may be splitting hairs here doctrinally/denominationally, but for me, my water baptism was beyond symbolic...I felt like a new being...inside and out.... I would NEVER want to deny anyone that experience.


----------



## 1god1 (Aug 7, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Isn't (water) baptism PART of the entire salvation experience? It is my understanding that baptism is more than just a symbol, that it is a sacrament that "I suppose" symbolizes the washing away of the enmity (sin) from the person....
> 
> The book of Acts has several instances of where people heard the Word, confessed Jesus as Lord, received the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in other tongues, and being baptized. But what's so cool about it is that there was no specific ORDER of how these things happened, but that they did happen altogether...although it makes sense for hearing the Word and then the confession to occur first so that there is understanding. Baptism by water AND by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> We may be splitting hairs here doctrinally/denominationally, but for me, my water baptism was beyond symbolic...I felt like a new being...inside and out.... I would NEVER want to deny anyone that experience.


 
I agree....even Satan himself believes Jesus is Lord.  When the people asked Peter what they should do, he told them to get baptized.  Acts 2:38 talks about repentence, baptism and receiving the Holy Ghost.  John 3:5 says no one will enter the Kingdom of heaven unless they are born of water and Spirit.  Some interpret this as the natural birth...some baptism...me? baptism.  My Bible tells me I need to be baptized...so I got baptized.  OP...you need to read the word for yourself!!  I am trying to get more into it myself.....there is soooo much to learn, ya know?   

I think it is a denominational issue (I am Apostolic(pentecostal).  I hear so many things....do this, don't do this, do that, etc.  If you tell me baptism isn't necessary..tell me where I can read it's not necessary...if you tell me it is necessary, tell me where I can read it.  So...you just have to study, verify, study some more....etc.  More importatly, go to God...ask Him for an understanding.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (Aug 7, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Isn't (water) baptism PART of the entire salvation experience? It is my understanding that baptism is more than just a symbol, that it is a sacrament that "I suppose" symbolizes the washing away of the enmity (sin) from the person....
> 
> The book of Acts has several instances of where people heard the Word, confessed Jesus as Lord, received the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in other tongues, and being baptized. But what's so cool about it is that there was no specific ORDER of how these things happened, but that they did happen altogether...although it makes sense for hearing the Word and then the confession to occur first so that there is understanding. Baptism by water AND by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> We may be splitting hairs here doctrinally/denominationally, *but for me, my water baptism was beyond symbolic...I felt like a new being...inside and out.... I would NEVER want to deny anyone that experience*.


 
When I was baptized under water, I felt something that I had never felt before. When I came up, I couldn't see or hear anything around me...It was the most peace I had ever felt in my life. I cried for hours afterwards.

ETA: I read the NLT version of the Bible.


----------



## Xavier (Aug 8, 2007)

How were you saved?
*Romans 10:9 like someone else pointed out. I also was baptized(submerged)2 1/2 years ago shortly after being saved. I to believe that baptism is not a requirement for salvation. Just like most religions there are certain things that are recreated to commemorate events in the past that are of importance. Communion being a representation of the Last Supper, Baptism being a representation of when John baptised Jesus, I am drawing a blank but I am sure there are more. But yes this can very depending on denomination as we all know.*

How long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord? *I have always believed in God and known of Jesus Christ. I was not brought up in a strong Christian home. I was baptised in the Catholic Church as a child/baby, I went to a Catholic Church from time to time, but mostly different denominations that believed in Jesus Christ...Yeah I know it's sad. That shows you how much I was into the whole church thing while growing up.I was doing my own thing for a while, until I found a wonderful church that fostered an environment in which I actually started to learn more than ever before, about what it meant to be a Christian. To finally answer your question it took me a couple of months to make the decision to give my life to Christ, after I began seeking him wholeheartedly about 3 years ago.*

what is it that u do NOT do that is now "socially acceptable" because of that? (don't wear pants, no make up, no secular music, don't cut ur hair short, don't agree with any type of fornication etc...) *Personaly my mind has been renewed. I am working on having the mind of Christ. I am more patient with people. I try to love them unconditional, which is a struggle. I am slow to anger. I am more positive and easy going because I try not to worry about my circumstances and to remain faithful. This is where I am and it is not easy. I use to be a gossiper, negative, worrisome, hard to deal with, a constant complainer, never satisfied, yeah it was bad. But I have been delivered from most of those ungodly attirbutes, and I thank the almight for that indeed. The change was so apparent that I even had to lose some friends because we one longer had anything in common.*

*I did the no secular music thing for months and then I slowly started listening to secular music again, but not as much as before. I can not get myself to listen to Rap after see "The Truth Behind Hip Hop". As far as secular music I listen to mostly jazz, smooth jazz, very little R&B, but still majority Gospel/Christian. This is the rule I usually follow.. if I wouldn't jam to it while riding in the car with my pastor, mother, or Jesus himself then I have to turn it off.*

*I believe in maintaining a pure lifestyle while single. I have not always practiced this myself but it is something that I think is important for every Christian single men and women alike**. *

*I believe in being a servant of the Lord. Therefore, whether it is in the church or outside the church you should be involved in something that uplifts the kingdom. Feeding the homeless, ministery, volunteering in a number of capacities that are in need, teaching the gospel, etc. After all we are "fishers of man".*

*Still working on being a consistent tither...pray for me in this area.*

*I could probably go on far a lot long in my post but most importantly I think that what people tend to forget sometimes after becoming a Chrisitian is that most of it has to do with have a sincere relationship with God/Christ. This is the way someone put it to me. Imagine being in a marriage where your husband only talked to you on occassions when he needed something. He wakes up most mornings without saying hello and goes to bed without as much as a goodnight. He says he loves you, and how important you are to him but rarely acknowledges your exsistence.  I would feel so hurt and angry to say the least if my husband treated me this way. But this is exactly what a lot of us do to God(myself included). *


----------



## Mamita (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you very very much ladies for all your replies. 

I was just curious since i just started seeking the Lord a few months ago (February) and already my life has tremendously changed. 
My fiance is a "preacher's son", his father being a holiness pastor. We are both seeking, and trying to get saved so we can get married. 

Thank the Lord i stopped smoking suddenly one day, stopped drinking, stopped clubbing etc... my faith is strong, God has very much opened my understanding of the scriptures. We fast every Tuesday together with my fiance, We read scriptures together 2 or 3 times a week, after his service on sundays and after his bible study. It's in our daily conversation too lol It's a process, God is working His will in me and i won't quit until He's done with me, it's hard, i've cried many times, but we'll get there. We use the Original King James Version. 
I had the exact same "religion" as Xavier growing up + all the angel freak and some clairvoyant stuff very "hippie christian". I used to think everyone would go to heaven except people such as Hitler. no more lol

Anyway, here in France, u may have been to a brunch, but weekly service? that's not catholic? i haven't found, tell u the truth i believe i'm better off listening to my fiance and his father, believeing he's a real man of God than listening to someone i don't know where they come from spiritually. I'm a beginer, i can spot fakes, but maybe not that well lol But really faith here? is nothing compared to what u guys have. NO THING

I also do not believe u need to be baptized to get the holy ghost, in the scriptures, u find the story of a gentile's whole family who got the holy ghost without being baptized and who got baptized not long after, but do believe u need it for salvation. remember there was water with the blood coming out of Jesus's wounds. 

Anyway to each his own, i know holiness is not for everybody, i just wanted to see where u ladies stood when it came to salvation


----------



## Innocent_Kiss (Aug 8, 2007)

Mamita said:


> what were ur steps? (ie repentence, baptism etc...)
> 
> how long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord?
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm saved.  It was definitely a process, though.  About a couple months ago, I'd realized that I needed to build my life upon, God, my rock, and on Him, everything else would seamlessly fall into place (school, finances, goals, relationships, etc).  I was trying to pilot my own life, and after two years of being on my own in college, I had made very little progress.  Soon after I realized this, I'd been faced with obstacles that changed my life. First, my younger cousin, 12 yrs, passed of leukemia a few days after his passing, I found out I was pregnant.  Here I am 20 years old, going into my third year of college, pregnant outside of marriage.  I decided to terminate my pregnancy because I thought it was the best decision for me at this time in my life.  I knew that if I terminated my pregnancy, I could not go back to the "old me."  It took some time, but I finally repented for my sins, admitted to being a sinner, asked God to come into my life and save me.

Now, that I'm saved I'm trying to live my life according to God's perfect will.  I'm practicing abstinence.  I listen to all types of music, I wear the same things (I never really wore clothes that were disrespectful to my body), and I love dolling myself up with makeup.  I believe people get so caught up in those things that they forget what salvation is really about, IMO.  I believe that if you do things in moderation and with common sense, you're fine.  I have, however, joined a new church, am becoming involved in different ministries, and I'm developing a prayer life.  These things are important to keep my spirit fed.


----------



## Sweet C (Aug 8, 2007)

what were ur steps? (ie repentence, baptism etc...) 

Repentance came first.  Then I was baptized by fire (similiar to Acts 4:31), and then I was baptized by water. 

how long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord? 

Hmm, I dont really know how to answer this question.  I was raised in church, so I knew the basics of Christianity, but never really knew how to walk in it.  When I did get saved "for real", I started searching his Word, and learning how to apply it to my life.  Yeah, I messed up a lot starting off, but I made the decision that I wanted to be pleasing to God, no matter the cost, so when I prayed for wisdom on how to handle certain situations and circumstances, God gave strategies on how to deal with it.

what is it that u do NOT do that is now "socially acceptable" because of that? (don't wear pants, no make up, no secular music, don't cut ur hair short, don't agree with any type of fornication etc...) 

When I got saved, I had to learn how to dress modestly according to 1 Tim 2:9.  The Holy Spirit was one of the best teachers in this area, b/c there were a lot of things I knew not to wear (i.e. daisy dukes, ultra short skirts, etc.), but some clothing that was sort of bordeline is where I had more issues.  I don't agree with fornication, since it is something that the bible shuns, and as far as music goes, I pretty much don't listen to most secular music, b/c I have to watch what I allow to go into my spirit and there are a lot of Christian artists in various genres of music who can not only sing, but minister to my spirit.  

Overall, when I said yes Lord, the Holy Spirit begin to prompt me and convict me of things that I would do that is not pleasing to God.  Sometimes this was speed up by help from church leadership or other brothers and sisters in the faith, and I didn't always understand right then, but God always allowed understanding to come forth through his Word in due season. 

and finally, what version of the Bible do u read?

I read a few different versions, but the main ones I read are KJV, NKJV, NIV, and Amplified


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 8, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Isn't (water) baptism PART of the entire salvation experience? It is my understanding that baptism is more than just a symbol, that it is a sacrament that "I suppose" symbolizes the washing away of the enmity (sin) from the person....
> 
> The book of Acts has several instances of where people heard the Word, confessed Jesus as Lord, received the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in other tongues, and being baptized. But what's so cool about it is that there was no specific ORDER of how these things happened, but that they did happen altogether...although it makes sense for hearing the Word and then the confession to occur first so that there is understanding. Baptism by water AND by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> We may be splitting hairs here doctrinally/denominationally, but for me, my water baptism was beyond symbolic...I felt like a new being...inside and out.... I would NEVER want to deny anyone that experience.


 

It's been my understanding all my life that baptism is denominational and not a requirement.  It's more symbolic as the other poster said because I would think that someone who could not be baptize for some reason would be less saved because of that.  I was baptized and like you it was a wonderful experience but.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 8, 2007)

Monilove122 said:


> It's been my understanding all my life that baptism is denominational and not a requirement. It's more symbolic as the other poster said because I would think that someone who could not be baptize for some reason would be less saved because of that. I was baptized and like you it was a wonderful experience but.


 
But for what reason would somebody not be able to be baptized? Because they were sick? All the more reason to dip 'em in the healing waters! 

Seriously though: there are examples in the word of the Lord instructing people who were sick to go dip in the pool.... Also, what about the man who was sick and his friends cut open the roof of the house to get him to Jesus? I'm saying that the reason they could not be baptized would have to do with what? Availability of water? Location?

What about the examples in Acts where Peter and Paul were travelling and folk got ministered to in their homes? And then to execute the sacrament of baptism, you just need enough water so you can get immersed: that could be a pool, a bathtub, anything to fulfill that sacrament.... So even as a person goes through the acts of repentence, confession, etc., I certainly believe the Lord honors that if He cracked the sky TODAY before somebody could have a chance to be baptized by water, they would not be turned away, e.g., like people on their deathbed, etc. 

One one hand, people do what they WANNNNNAAAAA do.... 

On the other hand, why would the Lord mention it...how about even DO IT HIMSELF(!!!) if it wasn't something that He would want us to do as well? Everything the Lord asks us to do, He did Himself... the only thing He didn't ask us to do was die on a cross (and thank Him for that!)

I think, at least for me, is that the word that "bothers" me in this conversation is REQUIREMENT....That word has gotten us (body of Christ) into a lot of trouble and has caused much of the division that we see in the body today.

ETA: Scripture reference re. Jesus getting baptized: Matthew 3:13-17


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 8, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Isn't (water) baptism PART of the entire salvation experience? It is my understanding that baptism is more than just a symbol, that it is a sacrament that "I suppose" symbolizes the washing away of the enmity (sin) from the person....
> 
> The book of Acts has several instances of where people heard the Word, confessed Jesus as Lord, received the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in other tongues, and being baptized. But what's so cool about it is that there was no specific ORDER of how these things happened, but that they did happen altogether...although it makes sense for hearing the Word and then the confession to occur first so that there is understanding. Baptism by water AND by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> We may be splitting hairs here doctrinally/denominationally, but for me, my water baptism was beyond symbolic...I felt like a new being...inside and out.... I would NEVER want to deny anyone that experience.



I concur; this is the same understanding of baptism that I have learned, too, from Scripture.

I'm glad that you started this thread, Mamacita!


----------



## deltagyrl (Aug 8, 2007)

*Interesting thread.*

*I was baptized twice.  Once as a child and once when I became an adult who actually understood why I was doing it.*


----------



## hair_wit_favor (Aug 8, 2007)

Mamita said:


> what were ur steps? (ie repentence, baptism etc...) *I confessed with my mouth that I believed Jesus died for my sins, I repented, and I accepted Him as my Savior and Lord over my life, and a few months I received the Baptism of the Holy Ghost with the evidence of speaking in tongues.*
> 
> how long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord? *I got saved when I was eight years old and also baptized..it wasnt until several months ago when I decided to develop a more intimate relationship with Him. A decision that has changed my life for the best.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 8, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> But for what reason would somebody not be able to be baptized? Because they were sick? All the more reason to dip 'em in the healing waters!
> 
> Seriously though: there are examples in the word of the Lord instructing people who were sick to go dip in the pool.... Also, what about the man who was sick and his friends cut open the roof of the house to get him to Jesus? I'm saying that the reason they could not be baptized would have to do with what? Availability of water? Location?
> 
> ...


 
I actually didn't finish my post, LOL. I was sneaking at work and pressed enter before I proofread, finished, etc. Okay, as far as someone not being to be dipped for some reason, my friend has a little cousin that is extremely fragile, I cannot remember what the disease is called but she has to be handled very carefully lest her bones can easily break. She is saved but her family chose for her not to be dipped in the water because for any number of reasons their fear that the handling by the Pastor may cause injury as he is not used to handling her the way they are. Now, she has her right mind and chose to come to God but it doesn't make her any less saved than me because I WAS baptized. That's what I mean by that. Yes there were several who were baptized in the bible but there were also those that were not. 

Also, the bible says that you have to Believe and Confess, it does not state that you have to be baptized to "finish the process". Again, I was baptized and it was an awesome experience but for any denomination in which they didn't baptize it doesn't make them less saved AS LONG as they follow what the word says to receive their salvation.

I still didn't finish cause I realize a whole paragraph got deleted. My son... but anywho, I have to admit that baptism although I understand why it's done (to seal your promise to God) is not something that I've delved deep into because besides my friend's little cousin I don't know anyone else who has been saved but NOT baptized. It was just always my understanding that it was symbolic to show the world that you are now a part of the body of Christ. So, with that being said, let me take my behind over to Bible.com and see what it says about baptism then I'll be back. 

I hope this makes better sense .


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 8, 2007)

Hey, Moni!

I promise I'm not trying to play with semantics here.... I did not imply anything about degrees of salvation...more or less saved.... I thought I covered myself when I said that if a person does not get the opportunity to go through water baptism for a reason beyond their control, e.g., minutes/seconds before passing on, then there's still the opportunity to be water baptized. 

I did say it was part of the salvation experience and I still hold to that based on what I said before about the *AVAILABILITY of water baptism.* I emphasize AVAILABILITY over everything else, including doctrine, etc. I think reducing this sacrament by saying it is simply only "symbolic" implies that it is an empty ritual, when it is everything BUT that.... Plus, Jesus HIMSELF got water baptized (Matthew 3)

Per that situation with the little cousin, I would say (hopefully not in an insensitive way) that if she can take a bath, she can get baptized! And it's also interesting that you say she is saved but her family chose for her not to be dipped in the water. Does she have the capacity to understand salvation at all? Has the sacrament of baptism been explained to her? It should be HER DECISION to be baptized, yes?

This is probably a good place to explain my passion for water baptism. As I said before, when I got baptized, all I can say is my GOD!!! What a life-changing experience! I know I came out of that water spiritually free, clean, new, fresh, blessed, anointed, closer to the Lord as ever before.... 

At 18 years old, I decided I wanted to be baptized. I was still attending my childhood church. They only baptize like once a month so it was a big deal to get the clothing needed, etc. I let the minister know. I understood what baptism meant. When it came time for me to get baptized, my mother said I could not get baptized because I wasn't ready and the minister would not baptize me. Wasn't ready? Huh? How could she have said that? Even if I had been a serious clubber/slut/druggie/whatever (I wasn't and I'm not), at the point I wanted to be baptized, I should have been able to get baptized.

I was SO HURT, SO SCARED that Jesus was gonna crack the sky and that I wasn't going to go to heaven because my mother didn't let me get baptized (I told her that, too). That time span between 18-19 years old was spiritually intense for me.... Fast forward to the next summer. Through a series of circumstances, I visited my cousin's church for Sunday service. It was a different kind of church. It was nice. As soon as I walked in the door, I felt the love of God as I had never felt Him before. I stayed for the service...and the afternoon service.... The minister prayed for me and something went through me. They explained the salvation process to me (I already knew, but this was slightly different re. speaking in tongues) and I was like, Ok...but when the asked me about being baptized, I was like "huh"? for several reasons, including the "name" in which to be baptized and the fact that I didn't have the clothes. You know what they said to me? They said "We have clothes...we have everything you need to be baptized RIGHT NOW".... No more excuses.... I got baptized that very hour.... just like they did in the Bible... that very hour.... My life has never been the same....


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 8, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Hey, Moni!
> 
> I promise I'm not trying to play with semantics here.... I did not imply anything about degrees of salvation...more or less saved.... I thought I covered myself when I said that if a person does not get the opportunity to go through water baptism for a reason beyond their control, e.g., minutes/seconds before passing on, then there's still the opportunity to be water baptized.
> 
> ...


 
Hey RR,

I wasn't saying that *YOU* said they would be more or less saved.   My point was generally speaking and not directed at you per se.  I just quoted your comment because we had been directly speaking to eachother .

In regards to my friend's little cousin, I can't tell you whether or not she takes baths as far as being immersed in water vs. someone washing her with water from a washbin, bucket, etc. everyday but, that was my assumption from the conversation with my friend.  And as far as her family making the decision, she is 14 years old so I guess at that age and in her condition the ones ultimately responsible for her is them and who is anyone to say they are wrong because they don't want her to be hurt.  Again, I can't remember the name of her disease but not only do her bones break easily but they take a long time to heal so she almost always has a broken bone.  

Now again, I was water baptized so, I agree with all of your post.  You don't have to explain that part of it cause I'm with you.  I was probably 13 when I got baptized although I joined the church with my mother as a much younger girl.  I came out the water crying, shouting, everything and have never been the same.  As I said in my previous post, everyone I know has been water baptized except for the girl I'm speaking of above but even in sermons I hear ministers/preachers/pastors/etc. speak about the symbolism of baptism.  Symbolism in my book means the same as the poster in which THIS discussion started when she used the analogy of the rings being a symbol that you are married.  

I must say this is eye-opening for me and is causing me to go looking into an area that I again, have not looked DEEP into.  I only understood why I did it not necessarily if it's (and I know you dislike this word but I think it's being used just for lack of a better word) required.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 8, 2007)

Monilove122 said:


> Hey RR,
> 
> I wasn't saying that *YOU* said they would be more or less saved. My point was generally speaking and not directed at you per se. I just quoted your comment because we had been directly speaking to eachother .


 
Nope... no need to say this.... it's like you and I are talking face-to-face in deep, hearty conversation so I didn't even take it like that!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, Supergirl for explaining how people can come to know Jesus Christ as their personal Lord and Savior.  I KNOW there are many people who don't have a clue as to how to get "saved".  This is what's needed on this forum more than anything else....for without Christ, where would we be?

As a pastor, I lead many, many people to the foot of the Cross, and its so awesome to see their lives change....I love it!

On that note, its interesting to see what folks believe to be right, etc.  The Gospel of Jesus Christ is not complicated....it is so simple and most certainly straight to the point...no beating around the bush or any secret codes, etc.  It's the Power of God unto salvation to all who believe.

I thank you, OP for starting this thread and I do pray that someone who needs Jesus as Lord of their life, will not become CONFUSED, but will understand and give their hearts over to Him....when its all said and done, that's what it is all about!

I pray that the Holy Spirit will help us believers to find a common ground here and come together and pray that you (OP) and your fiance will get to know Him who is able to save your souls, and in the power of His might!

I will be praying as always.....blessings to all!


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, Supergirl for explaining how people can come to know Jesus Christ as their personal Lord and Savior. I KNOW there are many people who don't have a clue as to how to get "saved". This is what's needed on this forum more than anything else....for without Christ, where would we be?
> 
> *As a pastor, I lead many, many people to the foot of the Cross, and its so awesome to see their lives change....I love it!*
> 
> ...


 
I didn't know you were a Pastor.  Well, what is your take on this particular topic?


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 9, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Nope... no need to say this.... it's like you and I are talking face-to-face in deep, hearty conversation so I didn't even take it like that!


 
I read bible.com last night and will post that as soon as I get out of a meeting.  I tell you, I stay on LHCF WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY too much .  

Hope everyone is having a blessed day, I know I am.

To the OP - what are you thoughts now on this topic?  Also, thanks for the insight into religion/church/etc. in Paris.  I appreciate hearing something firsthand.  Have you searched for any churches near you that may offer the worship experience you are seeking?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2007)

Monilove122 said:


> I didn't know you were a Pastor. Well, what is your take on this particular topic?


 
I will tell you that what everyone have said is correct but, Supergirl made it very plain and took it to the level it needed to be.

I think sometimes people get caught up in the do's and the don'ts and the have's and the have not's and miss the whole point.  It happens often and can cause confusion to those who don't know Christ.  Our mission is to reconcile the world to God therefore, before we can speak about baptism, we must lead people to the foot of the Cross and help them understand what *salvation means and how important it is for them to get saved*.  Everything else will come in its time.

Blessings.


----------



## Monilove122 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I will tell you that what everyone have said is correct but, Supergirl made it very plain and took it to the level it needed to be.
> 
> I think sometimes people get caught up in the do's and the don'ts and the have's and the have not's and miss the whole point. It happens often and can cause confusion to those who don't know Christ. Our mission is to reconcile the world to God therefore, before we can speak about baptism, we must lead people to the foot of the Cross and help them understand what *salvation means and how important it is for them to get saved*. Everything else will come in its time.
> 
> Blessings.


 
Awesome response.  Thanks SO much for your input.  I agree with the bolded.  Whatever your views are on whether people should be baptized or not the first thing we should be focused on is for them to be saved in the first place.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2007)

Monilove122 said:


> Awesome response. Thanks SO much for your input. I agree with the bolded. Whatever your views are on whether people should be baptized or not *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Absolutely correct!

Blessings to you, always!


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 9, 2007)

I tried to hold back and wisdom probably says I still should but I wanted to not necessarily justify but at least explain my participation in stretching the conversation concering the point of baptism....

I concur with the point concerning the core of the focus is to win souls for the Kingdom of God. Amen.

At the same time, I wholeheartedly believe that the Lord would not have us ignorant about things and that whatever we share, that content ought to have some semblance of balance and continuity according to the Word of God.

I responded to Supergirl's post about baptism because to me, it seemed as if that point was just hanging out there without a sense of reference. It also seemed somewhat out of place to me in the context of the OP's questions regarding PROCESS versus PERSONAL PERSPECTIVE.

I apologize for taking this part of the conversation too personally to cause any spiritual or natural harm....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 9, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> I tried to hold back and wisdom probably says I still should but I wanted to not necessarily justify but at least explain my participation in stretching the conversation concering the point of baptism....
> 
> I concur with the point concerning the core of the focus is to win souls for the Kingdom of God. Amen.
> 
> ...



Hey sis,

I'm glad you did not hold back because its important for you to say what is on your heart.  

I'm sorry that you have takened what I said personally...what I said was not directed to you PERSONALLY at all, so if that is how you felt, I apologize and ask that you forgive me.

As I said in my previous post, baptism is a very important part of the salvation process and I said that all of you were correct.  I just see these types of conversations become a place for the enemy to come in and cause confusion to those who don't know Christ.

Now, the OP did want to address baptism, etc., but one must first give their lives over to Jesus Christ before this part of the conversation can even come into play, so when Supergirl said this in her post, she didn't just leave it out there, she just explained the process simply...nothing she said was to complicated the OP, just put the order into perspective...that was wise of her to do so.  Now, I'm not her mouthpiece, so I'm sure she will come in here and explain herself further to you and to whomever needs further clairification.

I hope this helps explain my position somewhat of what I meant when I wrote my post...the last thing I want is for you or anyone on this forum to hold your peace for any reason, especially from anything I have said here.

Love you, sis....much blessings upon you, always.


----------



## gottabme247 (Aug 18, 2007)

yes, I am saved. I accepted Jesus into my heart to be my Lord and savior at the age of 12...It's so funny I will never ever forget that sunday. I knew and felt the change over my life. My mother had a hard time with it because I was baptized as a Catholic. I never felt as close to God until I received him at a pentecostal church my grandmother had made us all go to. I was baptized shortly after that and I felt a peace like never before.
It wasn't always easy living for God, I've fallen u guand got right back up. But I will never trade the life I have with the Lord, for nothing in this world. You all can read my bio at www.aleciajohnson.com


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 19, 2007)

I missed some of the postings in this thread over the last few days or so.  I am not denying or disputing the significance of (water) baptism at all, but I am holding strong to the fact that it is NOT a requirement in order to receive the salvation of the Lord.  

If anyone can show me a scripture that shows that water baptism is a requirement for being saved, then please do.

Bottom line:  if there is a person out there that has confessed with his/her mouth and believed in his/her heart that Jesus died for our sins and was raised from the dead but he/she has not been water baptized, that person will not be turned away at the gates of Heaven.


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 13, 2007)

Water baptism is symbolic.  It is an outward showing of what has already taken place on the inside.  Before you are baptised you should have confessed with your mouth that the Lord raised Jesus from the dead and believed in your heart.

If water baptism was necessary for salvation then the two thieves hanging on the cross beside Jesus would not have been saved.

I think once you have accepted Christ as your Lord as savior you need to be baptize to complete the process here on earth.

Salvation is so easy that sometimes we have to complicate it to make it seem as though we've really done something.

Be blessed.


----------



## 1god1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Supergirl said:


> I missed some of the postings in this thread over the last few days or so. I am not denying or disputing the significance of (water) baptism at all, but I am holding strong to the fact that it is NOT a requirement in order to receive the salvation of the Lord.
> 
> If anyone can show me a scripture that shows that water baptism is a requirement for being saved, then please do.
> 
> Bottom line: if there is a person out there that has confessed with his/her mouth and believed in his/her heart that Jesus died for our sins and was raised from the dead but he/she has not been water baptized, that person will not be turned away at the gates of Heaven.


 
I have to get back to work, but I will look it up.  At the same time, is there a scripture saying it's not necessary? (being sarcastic).  I've heard people say both...that it is, it isn't or it doesn't matter, etc. People have different interpretations, views, etc....In the end, you have to search the scriptures for yourself....now days, you can search on line...lol


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 13, 2007)

Supergirl said:


> Hi There
> 
> Because some unbeliever may wander into this thread, I want to let it be known how simple and free salvation is! Salvation is as simple as *Romans 10:9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*
> 
> ...


 
Well said Supergirl!!!


----------



## LAYDEE (Sep 14, 2007)

Supergirl said:


> I missed some of the postings in this thread over the last few days or so. I am not denying or disputing the significance of (water) baptism at all, but I am holding strong to the fact that it is NOT a requirement in order to receive the salvation of the Lord.
> 
> If anyone can show me a scripture that shows that water baptism is a requirement for being saved, then please do.
> 
> Bottom line: if there is a person out there that has confessed with his/her mouth and believed in his/her heart that Jesus died for our sins and was raised from the dead but he/she has not been water baptized, that person will not be turned away at the gates of Heaven.


 
Just wanted to agree with you 100%. Water Baptism does not save you! 
That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. *For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you confess and are saved. (Rom 10:9-10). *

Water Baptism is a very important process where you are dying like Jesus Christ did (being submerged into the water) and then you are then being resurrected (coming up out of the water). It is also important to know that before you are Water Baptized you must be saved first!! If you get Water Baptized without being saved then you just got wet for no reason.

Also do note that the Baptism of the Holy Spirit can happen before, during or after Water Baptism. I came up speaking in tongues when I was Water Baptized. The Baptism of the Holy Spirit is a promise that the Lord gave to all of us. (see Acts 1:4-5)

Salvation is the first step. But don't just stop there. Many people get saved and they think that's it-shout alittle, say some prayers and they think they got a golden ticket to heaven. No. Never get comfortable at being saved only! Take the steps-Water baptism-Baptism of the Holy Spirit-Repentence daily-staying in the WORD..... It's a wonderful journey and its easy to do. Being a worldly person is hard!!!

Stay Blessed and remember---THE WORD WILL DRIVE OUT THE WORLD


----------



## Mamita (Sep 14, 2007)

1god1 said:


> I have to get back to work, but I will look it up.  At the same time, is there a scripture saying it's not necessary? (being sarcastic).  I've heard people say both...that it is, it isn't or it doesn't matter, etc. People have different interpretations, views, etc....In the end, you have to search the scriptures for yourself....now days, you can search on line...lol


*
JOHN CHAPTER 3 VERSE 5* "5": Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God. 

I believe that


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 14, 2007)

LAYDEE said:


> Just wanted to agree with you 100%. Water Baptism does not save you!
> 
> Stay Blessed and remember---*THE WORD WILL DRIVE OUT THE WORLD*


 
So true.   Too much world = not enough word.

I see this going into one of my lessons.  

Thanks


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 14, 2007)

Supergirl said:


> Hi There
> 
> Because some unbeliever may wander into this thread, I want to let it be known how simple and free salvation is! Salvation is as simple as *Romans 10:9That if you confess with your mouth, "Jesus is Lord," and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved.*
> 
> ...


Beautiful post!


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 14, 2007)

Mamita said:


> *JOHN CHAPTER 3 VERSE 5* "5": Jesus answered, Verily, verily, I say unto thee, Except a man be born of water and of the Spirit, he cannot enter into the kingdom of God.
> 
> I believe that


I believe it too, but I do not think it's saying that we must be baptized in order to enter the Kingdom of God.  

The phrase "of water and of the Spirit" could be referring to one of two things:

1. The contrast between physical birth from our mothers (water) and spiritual rebirth in Christ (Spirit)...

or...

2. Being regenerated by the Spirit and demonstarting that rebirth by Christian baptism which represents the cleaning action of God's Holy Spirit. 

However, Jesus is explaining the importace of a spiritual rebirth, saying we don't enter the Kingdom by living a better life, but by being spiritually reborn.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 14, 2007)

*What were your steps? (ie repentence, baptism etc...)* 
I started by listening and receiving the Word of God through the teaching and preaching of His Word from Sunday School teachers and pastors.  I would also read the Bible for myself in my quiet time. Praying also increased my faith in Him. I was 8 years old when I first believed in Jesus Christ when I received the Holy Spirit. I did get baptized to represent my new life in Jesus Christ. I really didn't know much about repentance when I was 8 years old.  I learned more about repentance when I got older.

*How long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord?* 
I'm not sure how long it had taken to be saved from the time I started seeking the Lord... It think it was about 6 months to a year.

*What is it that you do NOT do that is now "socially acceptable" because of that? (don't wear pants, no make up, no secular music, don't cut ur hair short, don't agree with any type of fornication etc...)?*
First of all, I just wanted to say that there's nothing wrong with wearing pants, wearing makeup, or cutting your hair short.  I do find problems with secular music and all types of fornication.  I am also someone who does not do drugs or drink alcohol.  Even if I do not do some of these things that are "socially acceptable" to the world, I still sin. But the thing that makes me different than society is that I am saved through the grace of God. When I sin, I feel really bad about it and I can go to God in prayer and ask him for forgiveness.

*And finally, what version of the Bible do u read?*
I read different versions of the Bible... King James Version, New American Standard Version, New International Version, and English Standard Version... many people argue that KJV is poorly translated, NIV translates the message, NASV and ESV translate the words and are the most closely translated to original text... but to me, they all say the same thing. 

*Ladies, I am not starting this thread for u to "fight" or tell each other who's wrong and who's right according to the word, it is just for me and my own curiosity. I'm from France, and trust me spirituality here is not the same as it in the US. Which is why i wanted to know, what it was like for u ladies "to be saved".*
May God bless you as you continue to seek Him and His will for your life.


----------



## melodee (Oct 30, 2007)

what were ur steps? (ie repentence, baptism etc...) 
_I confessed that I am a fallen human, a sinner, and one who was unworthy of heaver of the glory of God.  I accepted the free gift of salvation through Jesus and asked Him to be a part of me forever._

how long did it take from the moment u started seeking the Lord? 
_I was a girl when I accepted Him.  However, I will say that there was a period of time in which I fell away, became complacent, and grieved the Spirit.  God, in His mercy, still blessed me, and brought me back to obedience._

what is it that u do NOT do that is now "socially acceptable" because of that? (don't wear pants, no make up, no secular music, don't cut ur hair short, don't agree with any type of fornication etc...) 
_I'm living under grace. I do choose not to drink alcohol (my choice), and I am in a committed marriage. The biggie-- I talk about Jesus, which is not socially acceptable._

and finally, what version of the Bible do u read? I read a New KJ and a NIV

Ladies, I am not starting this thread for u to "fight" or tell each other who's wrong and who's right according to the word, it is just for me and my own curiosity. I'm from France, and trust me spirituality here is not the same as it in the US. Which is why i wanted to know, what it was like for u ladies "to be saved

_It's the assurance of being covered eternally.  This life is a rocky road.  Jesus did not try to cover that up.  If the master suffered, so must we.  It's hard nowadays because the world is very hostile toward Christ's message.  _


----------



## Caramela (Oct 30, 2007)

melodee said:


> Ladies, I am not starting this thread for u to "fight" or tell each other who's wrong and who's right according to the word, it is just for me and my own curiosity. I'm from France, and trust me spirituality here is not the same as it in the US. Which is why i wanted to know, what it was like for u ladies "to be saved



This is interesting... can you elaborate? What is the difference between being saved in the US vs being saved in France?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 30, 2007)

Caramela said:


> This is interesting... can you elaborate? What is the difference between being saved in the US vs being saved in France?


 
Caramela, I think you are asking the wrong poster.  It was the OP who stated it, not Melodee.

Just thought I'd help ya out!


----------



## Caramela (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Caramela, I think you are asking the wrong poster.  It was the OP who stated it, not Melodee.
> 
> Just thought I'd help ya out!



You're right. My apologies... Mamita, can you explain what you mean?


----------



## Mamita (Nov 10, 2007)

Caramela said:


> You're right. My apologies... Mamita, can you explain what you mean?



i just meant that here in france catholicism rules... u go to sunday school when u're young, baptised as a baby, first communion etc... go to church one hour every sunday and stop thinking about it mostly, that's the france i know

now u have muslims jews and everything under the sun specially atheist and people that only take the bits and piecs they like, but catholicism is what i was brought in and what was the biggest religion in the 80's here...


----------



## Caramela (Nov 12, 2007)

Mamita said:


> i just meant that here in france catholicism rules... u go to sunday school when u're young, baptised as a baby, first communion etc... go to church one hour every sunday and stop thinking about it mostly, that's the france i know
> 
> now u have muslims jews and everything under the sun specially atheist and people that only take the bits and piecs they like, but catholicism is what i was brought in and what was the biggest religion in the 80's here...



oH, ok.


----------



## melodee (Nov 13, 2007)

Mamita said:


> i just meant that here in france catholicism rules... u go to sunday school when u're young, baptised as a baby, first communion etc... go to church one hour every sunday and stop thinking about it mostly, that's the france i know
> 
> now u have muslims jews and everything under the sun specially atheist and people that only take the bits and piecs they like, but catholicism is what i was brought in and what was the biggest religion in the 80's here...


 

Mamita, I think that to be saved is exactly the same here as in France. Sooo many people call themselves "Christian" or "Catholic" in America as well (simply because their heritage is not tied to Judaism or Islam), but in the bible it states that we are to follow Jesus and believe that He is who he claims to be, The Son of God and Savior of our souls. I like to say that I am a believer in Jesus or follower of the Bible rather than just a Christian. Having a real life-relationship with Jesus requires something of us, it isn't imposed on us or passed down from generation to generation without us taking the steps to accept and follow.


----------



## Mamita (Nov 13, 2007)

melodee said:


> Mamita, I think that to be saved is exactly the same here as in France. Sooo many people call themselves "Christian" or "Catholic" in America as well (simply because their heritage is not tied to Judaism or Islam), but in the bible it states that we are to follow Jesus and believe that He is who he claims to be, The Son of God and Savior of our souls. I like to say that I am a believer in Jesus or follower of the Bible rather than just a Christian. Having a real life-relationship with Jesus requires something of us, it isn't imposed on us or passed down from generation to generation without us taking the steps to accept and follow.



ok i may need to be clearer here. I know salvation is universal and will happen teh same way here in china in america and mauritius.
What i was saying is that HERE in FRANCE, the CONCEPT of SALVATION is almost NON EXISTANT. u should know that catholics don't believe in receiving the holy ghost, don't believe that u can be a saint, believe that anyone that SAYS they believe in Christ will go to heaven, as well as everyone that is baptised as a baby.
receiving the holy ghost, changing ur life for Jesus Christ, not smoking not drinking dressign a certain way is not something that is considered mandatory to go to heaven here; trust me, i don't doubt there are saved people in France, but they are few, very few. U can't tell a french person that his whole way of living is wrong... trust me spirituality is very different here


----------



## melodee (Nov 13, 2007)

Mamita said:


> ok i may need to be clearer here. I know salvation is universal and will happen teh same way here in china in america and mauritius.
> What i was saying is that HERE in FRANCE, the CONCEPT of SALVATION is almost NON EXISTANT. u should know that catholics don't believe in receiving the holy ghost, don't believe that u can be a saint, believe that anyone that SAYS they believe in Christ will go to heaven, as well as everyone that is baptised as a baby.
> receiving the holy ghost, changing ur life for Jesus Christ, not smoking not drinking dressign a certain way is not something that is considered mandatory to go to heaven here; trust me, i don't doubt there are saved people in France, but they are few, very few. U can't tell a french person that his whole way of living is wrong... trust me spirituality is very different here


 

So what you are saying is that the number of those who have accepted is wayyy fewer relatively.  I get you now sister.  I just wanted to add that there are many here in America that are like that as well.  But I see that the climate of the country (France) is very nonreceptive. It's becoming like this here more and more.

Take care girl, and thanks for the post.


----------



## Mamita (Nov 13, 2007)

melodee said:


> So what you are saying is that the number of those who have accepted is wayyy fewer relatively.  I get you now sister.  I just wanted to add that there are many here in America that are like that as well.  But I see that the climate of the country (France) is very nonreceptive. It's becoming like this here more and more.
> 
> Take care girl, and thanks for the post.



oh no problem girl, my pleasure 

u have to remember France is the land of wine and cheese, with Paris the capital of fashion and a whole country that's probably the proudset in the world. that gives u a very self righteous place very much in the world and tradition and culture, way too much in fact and not in the spirit that much, really not


----------



## beaux cheveux (Nov 24, 2007)

You are saved the moment you confess and believe on Jesus.
It sounds too easy tooo good to be true, but it is.
Now let me define the phrase 'believe on' it means rely on, depend on, trust in. 
Pray to God confessing your sin and upholding Jesus as your new Lord and Savior, you are not just quoting a few words or repeating words, you have to be sincere. You are now a child of God.
So to be saved you admit you can not save yourself. Doing good works will *never *save you. You are a sinner and you *cannot* stop yourself from sinning, the wages of sin is death but the gift of God, (see that word *gift* you cannot buy it or earn it) is eternal life through Jesus Christ.
It is important to have an accountability partner, someone who is a mature christian who witness or is aware of your new commitment to Christ, a pastor would be good for that.
They are to help you start your journey as a new christian give you advice,answer question,etc. It is not good to keep to yourself when you are just starting out and even when you start to mature, you need accountability.
READ THE BIBLE. Start with the first four gospels: Matthew, Mark,Luke, and John, I like to read the New King James Version. Find yourself a Bible believeing church. Jesus will reveal to you what you are to do if you are commited to him.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 21, 2009)

1god1 said:


> I agree....even Satan himself believes Jesus is Lord. When the people asked Peter what they should do, he told them to get baptized. Acts 2:38 talks about repentence, baptism and receiving the Holy Ghost. John 3:5 says no one will enter the Kingdom of heaven unless they are born of water and Spirit. Some interpret this as the natural birth...some baptism...me? baptism. My Bible tells me I need to be baptized...so I got baptized. OP...you need to read the word for yourself!! I am trying to get more into it myself.....there is soooo much to learn, ya know?
> 
> I think it is a denominational issue (I am Apostolic(pentecostal). I hear so many things....do this, don't do this, do that, etc. If you tell me baptism isn't necessary..tell me where I can read it's not necessary...if you tell me it is necessary, tell me where I can read it. So...you just have to study, verify, study some more....etc. More importatly, go to God...ask Him for an understanding.


 


FoxyScholar said:


> Isn't (water) baptism PART of the entire salvation experience? It is my understanding that baptism is more than just a symbol, that it is a sacrament that "I suppose" symbolizes the washing away of the enmity (sin) from the person....
> 
> The book of Acts has several instances of where people heard the Word, confessed Jesus as Lord, received the Holy Spirit with the evidence of speaking in other tongues, and being baptized. But what's so cool about it is that there was no specific ORDER of how these things happened, but that they did happen altogether...although it makes sense for hearing the Word and then the confession to occur first so that there is understanding. Baptism by water AND by the Holy Spirit.
> 
> We may be splitting hairs here doctrinally/denominationally, but for me, my water baptism was beyond symbolic...I felt like a new being...inside and out.... I would NEVER want to deny anyone that experience.


 

I totally agree with these two post...read your word. Find out God's TRUE plan for salvation. Nuff said. Hallelujah


----------

